# Phrag Encroachment



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I walked out into the marsh yesterday in the dark to a place I have been putting up swan decoys for a dozen years or more, a place I can get to blindfolded. I haven't been to this spot since 2014 and when I got out there I was lost, I didn't recognize the area. "It's hell getting old" I thought.

We put the dekes out in the little open area and settled down. When the sun come up I was still bewildered as to were in the heck I was, so much so I walked up and down the dike looking for my "spot" thinking I missed it in the dark. I just didn't recognize the phragamites.

Here's some "before n after" pics some of you might find interesting. 12 years of encroachment. So sad; what's going to look like in another dozen years?

My spot 2004, no phrag. Check the refuge boundary sign out:


2006, reference sign post, top right, no phrag:


2006, same open area as 2004 picture above, a little different angle:


2012, phrag is starting to show up:


2014, I can find the sign in the dark (top left), phrag and all:


2016, exact same spot but the phrag has taken over:


sad


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Phrag is the devil!-()/>-
Amazing how fast that weed takes over isn't it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Note: Tundra swans are big water birds. They seldom go into small pieces of water like where we put our dekes in the 2016 picture.

This should only be attempted by waterfowlers with exceptional swan-calling skills.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Phrag is the devil!-()/>-
> Amazing how fast that weed takes over isn't it?


I'd say. We don't have much of it in the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah yet.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You should see this place now. I will try and remember to get a photo the next time I go there. It's a mess now and very few ducks/geese.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Here's a view of FB from the air Tuesday. That is the Crystal and Spring Creek area of FB. Nothing but Phrag. So sad. That used to be a waterfowlers paradise out there.

Not to mention all the dirt......


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

We are in a very sad situation and I can't see that it will get any better. The lake is in serious trouble and the powers that be could care less.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have seen this same thing. This year has been especially bad. Spot I hunted last year are completely over grown. It's really choking off west of the WMA's


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> You should see this place now. I will try and remember to get a photo the next time I go there. It's a mess now and very few ducks/geese.


Unit 9?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Do we carry a extra gas can and light it on fire when we leave every day?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoopermat said:


> Unit 9?


I have no comment on Fowlmouth's picture, but I used to have a great spot on unit 9 that the phrag choked out a few years ago. Goldeneyes galore, and even some good puddle ducks every now and again. It was extremely disappointing to see it go.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Clarq said:


> I have no comment on Fowlmouth's picture, but I used to have a great spot on unit 9 that the phrag choked out a few years ago. Goldeneyes galore, and even some good puddle ducks every now and again. It was extremely disappointing to see it go.


I've seen the same thing.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Goob, I remembered to snap a photo today. The first photo was taken in 2007 and the second photo was taken today 11-23-16. The sad part is this area was sprayed and cut 2 years ago and it is thicker than ever again. It's a losing battle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hey Goob, I remembered to snap a photo today. The first photo was taken in 2007 and the second photo was taken today 11-23-16. The sad part is this area was sprayed and cut 2 years ago and it is thicker than ever again. It's a losing battle.


That's terrible.


----------

